# What do you see?



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm usually on the other side of the guessing, so I thought I'd let everyone have a go at my new filly. She was advertised as a blue roan overo. >_<

No idea about dam or sire unfortunately as her papers were fake. But I really like her patterns. Sorry about the dirty pics, these were taken the day she arrived. Rain for two weeks straight has made it impossible to take update pics. Her sunburn is HUGELY improved now.























































Top of back - wet


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

She looks dark brown, maybe a black to me. Obviously overo, frame, her butt looks sabino...Not sure about the splash, still learning myself. xD


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

I do intend to test for brown. =)


----------



## Foxesdontwearbowties (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm not sure, but I think she's adorable! I love the pattern, Its really unique.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Frame, splash and sabino 

Frame because of the way she has a dark leg, and the white doesn't cross her back, and the way she has colour on the bottom of her neck and on the front of her chest. Splash because there's more white on one side of her face than the other, and sabino because the edges of her white are jagged and roany, and the white avoids one eye and the other is dark despite the pink skin around it.

She's such a cool colour  I think either brown or fading black, hard to say when all her soft areas are white


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I agree with frame splash and sabino. I also think brown - the paleness in her flanks is there, as is the paleness between her butt cheeks. However, it is quite golden rather than the russet tones I normally associate with brown, so should you feel like testing her to appease my curious nature, I would go with an At test, and cream...


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

All three overo genes... 

Although, according to Chiilaa, there's like 50 different variations, and we just don't know it


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Ooh. I never thought to test for cream. I can do that. This far I have quite a list of tests to do. 

Since I don't know her background, she'll have a HERDA and HYPP test. Then I intend to test for LWO just to have the paper on file. 

So I'll add At and Cream to the list. The light areas are very golden and that golden hue stripes across her back as well in places but is most noticeable on the butt cheeks. 

Should I have the splash tests done as well for fun?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

blue eyed pony said:


> Frame, splash and sabino
> 
> Frame because of the way she has a dark leg, and the white doesn't cross her back, and the way she has colour on the bottom of her neck and on the front of her chest. Splash because there's more white on one side of her face than the other, and sabino because the edges of her white are jagged and roany, and the white avoids one eye and the other is dark despite the pink skin around it.
> 
> She's such a cool colour  I think either brown or fading black, hard to say when all her soft areas are white


She doesn't make it easy! She has color in weird places and not a ton of it. Her one colored leg is my favorite part. The eye patch is 2nd. 

To give a bit more detail, she was left in the sun pretty badly. She had scabs on her back, chest, legs and rump. So I've wondered if that has effected her coat in ways. She is completely shed off at this point.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

I don't know, as Chiilaa said- some obviously splash and sabino patterned horses come back negative in their tests, because there are different strains within the color. Am I right?


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Foxesdontwearbowties said:


> I'm not sure, but I think she's adorable! I love the pattern, Its really unique.


Thank you! She's a doll. So sweet with a bit of attention.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Chiilaa said:


> I agree with frame splash and sabino. I also think brown - the paleness in her flanks is there, as is the paleness between her butt cheeks. However, it is quite golden rather than the russet tones I normally associate with brown, so should you feel like testing her to appease my curious nature, I would go with an At test, and cream...


Might I ask your thoughts on cream if it exists on her? Total speculation until the tests arrive, but I'd love to know what you're thinking.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

TexanFreedom said:


> I don't know, as Chiilaa said- some obviously splash and sabino patterned horses come back negative in their tests, because there are different strains within the color. Am I right?


True. But this is mostly for fun. Because of her unknown lineage, I won't consider her for breeding. So really all the color tests are for my enjoyment. Lol

Plus, I want the practice of looking at the test results. At this point I'm willing to submit for any color or pattern for the heck of it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

Sorry her papers were no good but she's beautiful!


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

kctop72 said:


> Sorry her papers were no good but she's beautiful!


Thank you! I was slightly disappointed as well, but it's ok. She was worth what I paid even without papers. 

I'm very happy with her and her unique markings and color. And I suppose this gives me a chance to test around and solve some mysteries. =D


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

She is gorgeous! Oh my, she will be a looker.

Love her brown stocking.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

StellaIW said:


> She is gorgeous! Oh my, she will be a looker.
> 
> Love her brown stocking.


Ugh I know! I can't wait to see her grow and fill out. She has gorgeous movements. I'll try and video her soon once we get more ground work down.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I was thinking cream as her soft points seem a touch golden. So I was leaning toward brown buckskin. However, without being able to see a lot of her, a test is the only way to tell


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I won't venture a guess on the pinto patterns. Mostly because I just don't know, but also because others have already pretty much agreed on that LOL.

As for base color, I doubt she's black, I would say almost definitely not roan (any appearance of roaning is likely from the sabino). I would guess that it's between brown and brownskin. Like Chiilaa, I am seeing too much golden hue in her coat for much of anything else...though she could be a sunburned brown and that's all.

You'll have to let us know what the test says .


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Looks like the sun will peek out tomorrow so I can post new pictures. 

I'm happy with whatever she turns out to be, but I'll definitely test for cream now!

This may be a silly question, but in testing for so many things, do you take a sample for each individual test, or can multiple tests be drawn from 1 sample?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

They do multiple tests from one sample. :wink:


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I agree, frame, splash and sabino.

I wouldnt waste the $25 for testing LWO, shes absolutely 1 billion percent a carrier.

I too think shes brown. For sure, not blue roan.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

CLaPorte432 said:


> I agree, frame, splash and sabino.
> 
> I wouldnt waste the $25 for testing LWO, shes absolutely 1 billion percent a carrier.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah. You'd have to be blind to see blue on that girl. Haha. That's what my >_< face was for. 

I'm also guessing brown, but I am definitely interested to see the cream results. She has little golden spots in the soft spots of her body now that I look, which wouldn't have gotten then brunt of the sun. 

We shall see what the tests show! I'm so excited!! 

I know LWO is unnecessary, but in the back of my mind, I feel if ever she was sold by some circumstance, an official paper is better than a warning to someone who doesn't know or care what LWO is?

Good to know I can send in one sample. I was worried she wouldn't have any tail left! Haha


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Well. I'm not sure if this is from the results of the sunburn or WHAT. Looks really startling to me. All of this is hair, not skin. At first I thought she was going bald in these patterns. Then I thought...maybe it is a fungus? But she's not losing hair. 

Anywho. Here's some closeups of the golden colors...And my giraffe backed horse. On to horse health forum I go. >_<


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't know, it makes me wonder if perhaps he had a severe case of rainrot at some point in his life. On a solid colored horse, those interwoven lacey patterns would be called cobwebbing, lacing, or "catbacked". Though, on him, I would strongly suspect it was simply an attribute of his pinto coloring, especially if there are no signs of skin issues.

Either way, it makes him even more unique. I can't wait to see if he keeps it as he grows up. I really hope he does .


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

I don't know! It has seriously confused me. There's nothing concerning about the condition of the skin underneath. But that pattern is very...alarming at first. Lol

If it is healthy, I also hope she keeps it!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks like she had rainrot to me. :/


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

She might have. She wasn't well cared for. There's no sign of rain rot now. Th patterns were faint when she arrived and have become more and more distinct. 

To be safe, I'm taking someone's advice an giving her an antifungal bubble bath.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

The reason they could be more distinct now is she is starting to grow in her winter coat and loosing her summer one. Here's hoping it's not fungal scaring. :wink:


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

If she wasn't cared for amazingly before she came to you, I would definitely expect some change from the colour/condition of her coat when you got her and once she has settled down and started to use the good food you are providing for "extras" like coat maintainance.


----------

